# CF FR4 Lizard PF



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I found this on YouTube a while back & thought it was worth sharing -


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

I believe that’s the fella that made the design Flicks guy has talent very cool Reed 👍


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

That's interesting, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful and smart design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That’s a great design. Especially for the bit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

Very nice . Where can I get one?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Awsome!


----------

